# Neuspeed High Flow Intercooler Pipe...



## TurntUp123 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wonder if this would be a good mod or not for my MKV? Because I had a custom made hard pipe for my SRT back in the day to replace the silicone pipe and it made a world of difference, because the silicone pipe made easy boost leaks. 

This looks like it could be a hard (metal) pipe but idk if you have any info, advice or suggestions let me now please! 

Thank You


Here is the link to the pipe!

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/p...oducts_id=1241


----------



## TurntUp123 (Oct 3, 2010)

What the hell? Ur trying too sell clothes and hand bags on a car forum?? Idk bout u but the crack pipe needs to be put down!! What a mo


----------

